# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Ai đổi gối FK12 lấy gối BK12 nào?

## elenercom

Tình hình là  có mấy cái gối BK12 mà lại muốn  dùng gối FK12. Không biết có bác nào có mong muốn ngược lại không thì ta trao đổi nhỉ? Thank các bác đã đọc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nếu ko có ai đổi 2 cái thì anh lấy ốc xỏ ngang 4 cái lỗ của cái BK là sài như FK cũng dc. nhìn hơi kì dị nhưng vẫn ok á.

----------

elenercom

----------


## linhdt1121

Trong tuần này em mang lên cho anh, có 2 cái còn nguyên trong túi, còn nguyên tem để anh bóc, hehe

----------

elenercom

----------

